# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  My 3D printed electromagnetic BB gun

## rpopeye

It's entirely 3D printed, took me about a year to design and build on my Turnigy Fabrikator.
Because the size of the printing area 15x15x10 cm of my Fabrikator is much smaller than the size of the whole thing, I had to glue together the different parts, which in this case was quite challenging, because very tight straightness tolerance was required. To achieve this I used an aluminum beam as reference.
The finished electromagnetic BB gun looks not only cool, but it's also fully functional and basically as good as a normal CO2 powered BB gun.
https://youtu.be/jhtAsYy7dgM
IMG_4982_small.JPG

----------


## Roxy

Very cool!

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I would like to know more about this electromagnetic BB gun.

----------


## Roxy

Yeah...  I would like to see the circuit and how the BB's automatically feed into the accelerator.

I would like to see a tear down of it...

----------


## ethompson

Very impressive...

----------


## rpopeye

Thanks, guys, much appreciated!
The electronics circuit is pretty standard -  a series of coils along the barrel are switched on and off in succession, which attracts and accelerates the steel BB.
Every coil is controlled by the circuit below. The control signals for each coil circuit are generated from an MCU. The coils are powered from a high voltage capacitor bank, which in turn is charged up from a battery by means of a boost DC-DC converter. The BBs are loaded by a standard servo with a disk attached to its horn. The servo first turns to 0 degrees to get the BB from the top of the clip, then turns to 180 degrees and positions the BB right in front of the barrel - hence the servo noise between shots.
circuit.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

very neat. 
Could you make it smaller ?

----------


## rpopeye

yes, it is possible, the bulk of the size comes from the capacitor bank, by tweaking the electronics and reducing the size of the capacitor bank it would be possible to reduce the total size, but not much, perhaps 20-30% at most. To reduce the size further will require some radical changes in the electronics to compensate for the reduced energy in the capacitor bank.

----------


## rpopeye

Here is a picture of the interior, the rest of the volume is pretty much filled with capacitors  :Big Grin: 
IMG_4587_small.jpg

----------


## 1337llama

That's Awesome!

----------


## Blas87

how many FPS do you think this hits ?Feet per second not Frames lol

----------


## dr_frost_dk

Nice  :Smile: , also something i might make in the future

----------


## BruceN

Wow! Nice job!

----------

